

Geoffrey Hinton: Dark Knowledge [video] - etiam
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK61htlw8hY

======
gone35
Here are the slides he's using (I think):

[http://www.ttic.edu/dl/dark14.pdf](http://www.ttic.edu/dl/dark14.pdf)

And here is Caruana's 2006 "Model Compression" paper he mentions:

[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1150464](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1150464)

(Note the actual citation is Buciluǎ, Caruana, and Niculescu-Mizil 2006.)

~~~
mturmon
Those are indeed the slides from the talk (or very close). Hinton gave this
talk at Caltech last month. Very cool.

------
robert_tweed
I wish people would properly edit videos like this before uploading them. The
complete inaudibility of the host up to 3:14 is rather disconcerting. If you
can't fix the sound, cut it!

Here's a link to the point where Geoffrey takes over, which is audible, but
you'll probably need to crank up your volume:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK61htlw8hY&t=3m14s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK61htlw8hY&t=3m14s)

Fortunately there doesn't seem to be any problem with background noise, but I
can still barely hear it on my MBP with the volume at max. Headphones will
most likely help.

~~~
ynniv
Audio Hijack Pro is very helpful in these cases. Once you've hijacked the
browser audio you can add effects to normalize levels (AudioUnit
Effect/Apple/AUMultibandCompressor), remove buzzing (AUFilter), or fix poor
balance (4FX Effect/Channel Tweaker or Monomizer).

~~~
mitchty
Can you do that live and passthrough the audio?

~~~
ynniv
Sorry for the late reply: yes, it is realtime. You may need to restart the
target process, but it will ask to do this automatically.

------
JabavuAdams
Fantastic insights, as usual. Definitely worth putting up with the annoying
audio.

------
dhammack
FYI - Hinton is doing an AMA on r/machinelearning on Monday!

